
Analysis: Facebook ignites Bubble 2.0 chatter - atularora
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE7055A520110106
======
jdp23
"Unlike in the late 1990s, shares of today's Web sensations are privately held
and not available to the general public. But a growing secondary market has
developed in which investors meeting certain criteria, such as minimum net
worth, can buy and sell shares."

They left out a couple words. They meant "a growing thinly-traded, easily-
manipulated secondary market ..."

